# White privilege and reverse Racism



## Ajax

In today's world as of 2017, we've seen the rise of Fascism and it's harm to the public. In Charlottesville Virginia the white nationalist group, the traditionalist workers party, along with many other far right extremist groups held a rally that ended up in one person killed and many others badly injured. In one instance during the rally, Richard Spencer, a white nationalist speaker, charged the riot police with his supporters ending up on his arrest. Of black lives matter even remotely did anything close to that they would have been shot on site. 

And then it comes to mind, how many White supremacists are in the police force? If not very many, is this proof of white privilege? A study was done on how society would protray a black man running in public to a white man running in public. More people said the black man looked like he was running from a crime scene or probably did something against the law to have him running. 

Now my question to all the white people who feel like answering, how many times have you been kicked out of a restaurant just for being white? How many times have you been targeted by police just for being white? How many times have people accused you of something just for being white? And how many times do you feel discriminated against just for being white? Is reverse Racism real? Does it when exist? If so, how bad is it?


----------



## meatcomputer

One scary thing that large ideologically embroiled political bodies do is come up with their own definitions for words which have a commonly held definition. The left or at least the section of the left that deals primarily with identity politics seems to be doing this alot. Racism in the oxford american dictionary is "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on such a belief" 

Doesnt matter what race is doing the racism its still racism. no such thing as reverse racism just varying degrees of racism. With the vast majority of racism in this country being white people directed at POC. But it is possible for anyone of any race to be racist to any one of any other race and the left changing the definition of racism such that whites can only be racist towards other people is some mind games which directs people away from the real issue which is that most of the racism in fact I would say almost all of the racism in this country comes from whites against POC.


----------



## iamwhatiam

Ajax said:


> Now my question to all the white people who feel like answering, how many times have you been kicked out of a restaurant just for being white? How many times have you been targeted by police just for being white? How many times have people accused you of something just for being white? And how many times do you feel discriminated against just for being white? Is reverse Racism real? Does it when exist? If so, how bad is it?


I've been on the receiving end of racist insults before from POC. I've also gotten shit from local Hawaiian thugs when I lived in Hawaii, simply for being white. Racism is racism.

I feel like POC tend to get stereotyped more often. And yes, I think there are white supremacists on the police force for sure....but I also think the race card gets overplayed. If you are running from the cops because you stole a car or something and end up getting thrown to the ground and ruffed up a bit, don't complain and say the cop arresting you is racist because he is white as a means of dismissing responsibility for your wrongdoing


----------



## iamwhatiam

How is my reply stupid? you sure do love giving out those negative ratings dont ya


----------



## DrewSTNY

Xenophobia is rampant in other parts of the world. By far, by far, the US is much more welcoming than most countries. People want respect, they don't much care about race here. It's much different elsewhere.


----------



## Apple Core

DrewSTNY said:


> Xenophobia is rampant in other parts of the world. By far, by far, the US is much more welcoming than most countries. People want respect, they don't much care about race here. It's much different elsewhere.



I would point out that there are some parts of the US which are still fairly xenophobic, mainly the southeastern US. We've gotta remember the size of the US here, and note how much culture can change throughout as a result. The majority of the US is still okay with other races, but even then, I'd say we're at least on par with most developed western countries, particularly much of Europe (excluding the UK...fucking Brexit...).

With that said, I recognize that we are overall a lot kinder to people in general, regardless of race, than other parts of the world.


----------



## NeonMimic

I also think that racism as we think of it manifests in different forms. The racism that Iamwhatiam was experiencing was personal racism. I.E some Hawaiian thugs giving him shit for being white. While racism as we usually think of it, is institutionalized racism. Racism that requires a large part of society to agree on and that has become so accepted that it has manifested in our institutions.


----------



## CaptainCassius

NeonMimic said:


> I also think that racism as we think of it manifests in different forms. The racism that Iamwhatiam was experiencing was personal racism. I.E some Hawaiian thugs giving him shit for being white. While racism as we usually think of it, is institutionalized racism. Racism that requires a large part of society to agree on and that has become so accepted that it has manifested in our institutions.



Racism vs Prejudice

Racism being systemic or institutionalized or de jure

Prejudice being on a personal level or de facto

The dictionary definition was mentioned earlier, and as we have to agree on the meanings of words to communicate properly I usually do subscribe to that definition.

However I do see people talking a lot about racism being systemic in current conversation so maybe our understanding or usage of the word is changing?


----------



## DrewSTNY

Roadie said:


> I would point out that there are some parts of the US which are still fairly xenophobic, mainly the southeastern US. We've gotta remember the size of the US here, and note how much culture can change throughout as a result. The majority of the US is still okay with other races, but even then, I'd say we're at least on par with most developed western countries, particularly much of Europe (excluding the UK...fucking Brexit...).
> 
> With that said, I recognize that we are overall a lot kinder to people in general, regardless of race, than other parts of the world.



True, the southern reaches of the US still suffer from slavery mentality amongst the older families. After slavery, there were share croppers that everyone with money hated.

In the Caribbean where the slave plantations were most brutal, and the slaves revolted, being white in those countries is almost a crime.


----------



## Drengor

Ajax said:


> A study was done



Care to share the study? I'd love to delve into their methods. Did they use verbal or written descriptions of subjects? Did they show pictures? Videos or live actors?

When I think of that situation as you presented it, all I can think of is "What is the person wearing? Is he in a track suit? Shorts and running shoes? Suit and tie? Naked?" Clothing and facial expression, and on top of that location (scenic trail?), time of day, would be the biggest indicator of circumstance; a study that didn't control for these things wouldn't offer us much valuable insight.

I've never been kicked out of a restaurant due to the colour of my skin. I also can't recall ever being kicked out of a restaurant for any reason. I've never seen anyone of any skin colour be kicked out of a restaurant I was eating in for the colour of their skin. Maybe Canada's just got it better.


----------



## Ari Masen

https://revolutionaryabolition.org/assets/bdap.pdf

Ajax, I'm not quite sure as to what is the point of your question. You're trying to start a conversation, I assume? You're not really looking for answers?

It isn't a new idea and it isn't a conspiracy, it's just not something your over-lords want you to consider too much, lest we all band together and realize the emperor has no clothes. Race is a social construct based on an entirely arbitrary detail. It is a tool used by those in power to divide a population and encourage antagonism between all of us human-shaped animals so that we are easier to manipulate into accepting the massively shitty joke which is the human exprience within the torture chamber we call human society. This is all the more glaring during our era of the post-industrial, capitalist spectacle. I'm sorry to use unnecessarily academic-sounding buzzwords, but it has to do with colonialism, imperialism, capitalism, and all the other awful shit that's keeping us from being happy and healthy. There are lots of books and articles you can read if you're genuinely interested.

I can not claim to be a person of color, but I don't think the race card gets played nearly enough. We live in a carceral state built on a legacy of genocide and slavery. Genocide and slavery were (and are) justified by the concept of race. Obviously, if this shit wasn't still a problem, none of us would be posting on this thread. I say, play the "race card" as much as you can. Play it until it is no longer necessary.

I'm almost tempted to start ranting about gender and sexuality, but... I'm tired. Maybe some other time.

Meowwy Catmas and hail satan, my friends!


----------



## Will Wood

Changing the definitions of words in order to criminalize/demonize one group while pretending to support another is manipulative and dissengenuous. First "racism" is bad. Then only if against a special group. Mean is mean. Hate is hate. If you look at college entrance, White people are actually discriminated against. So are Oriental students who apply for Ivy League schools. "Institutional power" and "White Privilege" are terms used to manipulate, anger and divide people. Try key wording "White genocide quotes" on youtube and look at the issue from the other side..


----------



## Apple Core

DrewSTNY said:


> In the Caribbean where the slave plantations were most brutal, and the slaves revolted, being white in those countries is almost a crime.



When I think of the Caribbean, I think of luxurious tourism and poverty among the locals. Because of this, what countries in particular are you referring to? Surely there are exceptions to that generalization right? I'm just kinda uneducated and don't know where to find that kind of info.


----------



## DrewSTNY

http://www.blackpast.org/gah/haitian-revolution-1791-1804

The resorts are a lie.


----------



## Xongile

Ajax said:


> In today's world as of 2017, we've seen the rise of Fascism and it's harm to the public. In Charlottesville Virginia the white nationalist group, the traditionalist workers party, along with many other far right extremist groups held a rally that ended up in one person killed and many others badly injured. In one instance during the rally, Richard Spencer, a white nationalist speaker, charged the riot police with his supporters ending up on his arrest. Of black lives matter even remotely did anything close to that they would have been shot on site.
> 
> And then it comes to mind, how many White supremacists are in the police force? If not very many, is this proof of white privilege? A study was done on how society would protray a black man running in public to a white man running in public. More people said the black man looked like he was running from a crime scene or probably did something against the law to have him running.
> 
> Now my question to all the white people who feel like answering, how many times have you been kicked out of a restaurant just for being white? How many times have you been targeted by police just for being white? How many times have people accused you of something just for being white? And how many times do you feel discriminated against just for being white? Is reverse Racism real? Does it when exist? If so, how bad is it?



It takes a _racist_ to spot a racist.


----------



## Ari Masen

Will Wood said:


> Changing the definitions of words in order to criminalize/demonize one group while pretending to support another is manipulative and dissengenuous. First "racism" is bad. Then only if against a special group. Mean is mean. Hate is hate. If you look at college entrance, White people are actually discriminated against. So are Oriental students who apply for Ivy League schools. "Institutional power" and "White Privilege" are terms used to manipulate, anger and divide people. Try key wording "White genocide quotes" on youtube and look at the issue from the other side..



Please elaborate. How are "instituional power" and "white privilege" used to manipulate, anger, and divide people? Who is being manipulated, angered, and divided? Who is benefiting from this manipulation, anger, and division? I wish it was as simple as a matter of semantics, but I'm pessimistic. Plus, I hate to say it, but languages, words, and definitions: these things change as time passes. It is inevitable and not necessarily intentional or unintentional. Language can be a useful tool, but there definitely seem to be limits to its utility, and humans can definitely wield it in clumsy or dangerous ways. Would you agree?

Your stance on college entrance is currently being used to dismantle affirmative action in lawsuits making the same argument. I can't say I'm upset to see any laws done away with, and college these days seems to me like a scam used to saddle young people with inescapable debt. And so, that particular example is not a compelling one for me. Instead, I tend to think about the proportion of, say, black males among the whole population of the U.S. compared to the proportion of black males among the incarcerated population of the U.S. However, I would also say that identity, in general, is oppressive. I think it is totally fucked up that we're asked about race, gender, ethnicity, on things like job applications and college applications, but I am also aware that we're participating in a society that is nowhere near transcending identity politics. If I wanted to be really optimistic (naive), I would say something like, "someday, we'll be free of laws, debt, colleges, jobs, prisons, courts, society, and identity politics," but I might argue that, at this rate, there is a greater likelihood of the human race going extinct in the not-too-distant future.

I'm sorry to say that I don't find youtube to be a totally reliable source of information, but I appreciate the suggestion. I also want to add that I can only contribute my subjective, biased input, and I apologize if my writing style makes me sound like a douchebag. Apparently, I can't help it. I know that I will probably regret participating in any kind of internet forum debate (life really is too damn short for us to be spending it like this), but once you jump down that rabbit hole, it's so goddamn hard to climb back out. Gee, but I truly am my own worst enemy. *stares off into the void*


----------



## Will Wood

"Please elaborate. How are "instituional power" and "white privilege" used to manipulate, anger, and divide people". Through guilt mostly. Funny how the instances where these ideas are promoted are not with people of real power, but rather with young people or students, who have no power at all. When I look at the people in my life, I don't see people with any power, regardless of their color. And now with the use of the logical fallacy of The Kafka Trap, when someone denies their 'racist'(or whatever), their denial is considered evidence of their guilt. Do you ever see Sheldon Adelson or George Soros being shamed for 'Jewish Privilege', ? Or see them criticized for 'Institutional Power' when candidates have to interview with them to get party nominations? Nope. At leist I don't see it.. And yet they have real power and throw their weight around any time they want. A couple of years ago I decided that it made no sense to blame the powerless. So, now I look for who has money? Who has a dog in the fight? And who has an agenda? Real power requires unity and or money. People have to be able to unite in order to have and express power. Whether good or bad, White people are not allowed to unite. Not on the basis of race. White organizations get broken up quickly. The Charlottesville fiasco is just one example. While you have organizations like the ADL who make lists of political enemies in order to defame them and get them fired from their jobs, and no one calls them out for it.? Any organization that defames people is not 'anti' defamation. But rather pro defamation. Sorry for the rant. Regardless of your race, don't let people shame or guilt trip you.


----------



## salxtina

Haha oh man the sheltered crybabies here saying they're *~oppressed~* because someone called them whitey or called them racist.
In the real world, when you're dispossessed of your $$ and livelihood for your skin color, and landowners won't let you live anywhere but the most environmentally-toxic neighborhoods, and the government gives the police free range to shoot you for nothing, or lock you in a cage on suspicion of being a "superpredator," that's called racism.
When people make "mean comments" at you for being white, that's called it's time to grow a spine and stop being a precious daisy.


----------



## Ari Masen

Will Wood said:


> "Please elaborate. How are "instituional power" and "white privilege" used to manipulate, anger, and divide people". Through guilt mostly. Funny how the instances where these ideas are promoted are not with people of real power, but rather with young people or students, who have no power at all. When I look at the people in my life, I don't see people with any power, regardless of their color. And now with the use of the logical fallacy of The Kafka Trap, when someone denies their 'racist'(or whatever), their denial is considered evidence of their guilt. Do you ever see Sheldon Adelson or George Soros being shamed for 'Jewish Privilege', ? Or see them criticized for 'Institutional Power' when candidates have to interview with them to get party nominations? Nope. At leist I don't see it.. And yet they have real power and throw their weight around any time they want. A couple of years ago I decided that it made no sense to blame the powerless. So, now I look for who has money? Who has a dog in the fight? And who has an agenda? Real power requires unity and or money. People have to be able to unite in order to have and express power. Whether good or bad, White people are not allowed to unite. Not on the basis of race. White organizations get broken up quickly. The Charlottesville fiasco is just one example. While you have organizations like the ADL who make lists of political enemies in order to defame them and get them fired from their jobs, and no one calls them out for it.? Any organization that defames people is not 'anti' defamation. But rather pro defamation. Sorry for the rant. Regardless of your race, don't let people shame or guilt trip you.




Oh... I wasn't expecting things to take this turn. Buddy, you're not the only one who finds this all a bit Kafkaesque, I promise you that.

Are you saying that you used to "blame the powerless," but now you blame rich Jews? Am I misreading this? You're talking about how unfortunate it is that white nationalists and neo-nazis are criticized for and/or prevented from parading about with torches?

You don't have to apologize for anything. I'm sorry I'm having a hard time figuring out what you're talking about. For whatever it's worth, I don't think you (or anyone) ought to feel guilt or shame about the color of your (or their) skin. I'm saying, turn your critical attention toward those who want you focus on artificial concepts like race because we're being played like pawns. If you want to get rid of concentrated power and hierarchy, then you'll reach your goal a lot quicker by casting no votes, paying no taxes, and participating in no kind of currency-using, formal economy.

I'm wasting your time and mine, aren't I? Again, I apologize.


----------



## Will Wood

"Are you saying that you used to "blame the powerless," but now you blame rich Jews? Am I misreading this? You're talking about how unfortunate it is that white nationalists and neo-nazis are criticized for and/or prevented from parading about with torches?"
Sort of.. I never actually blamed the powerless, but now make it a point not to. The rich and powerful are more worthy of blame than the powerless. I think it is unfortunate that people are not free. Please don't tell me White people are powerful when they can not unite and express unity. Whether they should or not is another thing. I thought the Charlotteville march was dumb. To criticize is one thing, to deny a group their rights is another. I criticize people a lot, Like the rich Jews mentioned. But I let them live free.


----------



## Skit

Will Wood said:


> So, now I look for who has money?



Actually the average Asian in America has more wealth than the average European does in America. Does the far-left see this as gross inequality? Of course not, they only see inequality when Whites are the ones who are benefiting. They also fail to ever recognize Jewish influence and privilege, especially in Hollywood. Remember the #OscarsSoWhite 'campaign'? Many of the Oscar nominees that year who were considered "White" were actually Jewish. Jewish influence in Hollywood is so overtly obvious yet not a word of criticism ever comes their way; and rarely does it come against the Israeli military and police even with their numerous human rights violations and perpetual violence against innocent citizens. These reasons are why I will never associate with the far-left - they're not interested in true social justice, they're interested in disadvantaging Whites in every way that they can while trying to convince people this is somehow morally justified.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Fuck you you antisemitic fascist piece of trash


----------



## dumpster harpy

You were on that other thread pulling that "antifa are the real fascists" horseshit, but here you are talking all this antisemitic Nazi propaganda garbage.


----------



## dumpster harpy




----------



## Skit

Posing the possibility that Jewish people in the West finally do have some privilege is not antisemetic. That's a great thing that they're not oppressed anymore, but they shouldn't be above question or criticism. What did I say that was untrue?


----------



## dumpster harpy

Holy shit are you fucking for real?


----------



## dumpster harpy

This is not a debate. You are being antisemitic as fuck. Stay in your fucking lane you goyische sack of shit.


----------



## Skit

This is exactly what I'm talking about with antifa, you have nothing worth while to contribute to the discussion aside from name calling and accusations. Antisemitism, along with every other form of discrimination, is reprehensible but just because a certain group of people were a victim at some point in history does not make them above criticism. If you were intellectually honest with yourself and not just engaged in reactionary politics then you might realize that. I know your masters tell you what to think and what opinions are deemed as acceptable, but it's a good thing for everyone to question their own beliefs once in a while. 

Does it really imply hatred for a group of people because you don't ignore their influence in the world, nor their State funded war crimes? When you critique America's blunders in the world, does that mean that you hate every American by default? When you acknowledge that pockets of white culture have been oppressive to other peoples does that mean that you are condemning all white people? It shouldn't, just as critiquing Jewish and Israeli aggression does not mean that one holds any hatred or ill will for the Jewish people or the citizens of Israel.


----------



## Skit

Also, I'm not a Goy. My mother is half Jewish, and if you knew even an inkling about Jewish culture you would realize this makes me Jewish. Your concern on my behalf is not impressive.


----------



## roughdraft

Skit said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about with antifa, you have nothing worth while to contribute to the discussion aside from name calling and accusations. Antisemitism, along with every other form of discrimination, is reprehensible but just because a certain group of people were a victim at some point in history does not make them above criticism. If you were intellectually honest with yourself and not just engaged in reactionary politics then you might realize that. I know your masters tell you what to think and what opinions are deemed as acceptable, but it's a good thing for everyone to question their own beliefs once in a while.
> 
> Does it really imply hatred for a group of people because you don't ignore their influence in the world, nor their State funded war crimes? When you critique America's blunders in the world, does that mean that you hate every American by default? When you acknowledge that pockets of white culture have been oppressive to other peoples does that mean that you are condemning all white people? It shouldn't, just as critiquing Jewish and Israeli aggression does not mean that one holds any hatred or ill will for the Jewish people or the citizens of Israel.



thank you for using yr head


----------



## dumpster harpy

Fuck you both. 

Any non Jews pay attention. 

This guy is full of shit. Do not listen to what he says, especially about Jews. 

Can a mod please fucking ban this racist trash.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Like you can pretend to be reasonable all you want, but I see right through your white supremacist ass.


----------



## Skit

I don't know what your deal is trying to tell me that I can't discuss the actions of my own people, that sounds pretty fascist to me. Your cognitive dissonance is real dude, not talking shit but you should really look into that. I can tell just by the way you're reacting that you're still pretty young. That's totally okay, we're all still learning, but your 'white knight' mentality is just as cringy as those other teenage boys who tell girls shit like "If you were my boyfriend I would make you a sandwich". Like that's great that you're concerned about the welfare of Jewish people in this world, we all are, but being hypersensitive on internet forums isn't helping anyone.

So please have an open and honest dialogue if you want, but this constant name calling in every single one of your replies is immature and counterproductive.


----------



## roughdraft

skit established that he is jewish himself and it's pretty clear from what i read here he is just using unbiased logic to delicately counterpoint the typical rabid and blind Kill Whitey narrative.

anyway the real issue is about disparity between economic classes not ethnicity


----------



## EphemeralStick

This thread has been inactive for over a year and has seemed to be revived not for the sake of continuing the original conversation of white privilege but to flame and attack.

I'm locking this thread for the time being. This is an informal warning to @Skit and @dumpster harpy, please refrain from interacting with each and exacerbating this situation.


----------

